# Part Time Position Open



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am going to be needing a replacement for part time work doinglandscaping/lawn maintenance. General experience working with lawn equipment would be great. Mon-Fri Mornings, some days off. Right now it is about 15 hours +/-, but come springtime it will be 25+. $12.00/hr... PM for other details.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

PM's Answered... keep em coming.


----------

